# position available



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

looking for a hard working self motivated person to run lawn maintence route. you must have a validDL and a SS card. experience is a plus but not necessary. competitive wages. if interested shoot me a pm.

bruce


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I am very interested in the job, as I was part of a layoff. Is there a number where I can reach you or place to meet you? Where is it located? Thanks. 341-8230


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Austin (8/21/2008)*I am very interested in the job, as I was part of a layoff. Is there a number where I can reach you or place to meet you? Where is it located? Thanks. 341-8230


pm answered!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

bruce, can i have a job being your personal assistant?

the pathetic thing is i really clicked on this thread not knowing you started it........:banghead


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thats tooo funny! i can't afford the likes of you!


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey I was just wondering if you were still looking for help?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *MillerLicous (8/29/2008)*Hey I was just wondering if you were still looking for help?


pm sent!


----------

